# Agility ribbons



## kbella999

What do you guys do with all your agility ribbons? I've got mine on a cork board right now but I'm looking for a better way to display them.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

We are trying to find a good way to display them as well. We thought about a Display box but boy are they expensive!!!


----------



## martemchik

We've just got a nice framed cork board above his kennel for all his obedience ribbons and titles. There's not that many yet...but I think it will look great once it is overflowing with stuff.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

I've been doing agility for about 4 years, first in NADAC, now USDAA- both venues have lots of runs, which equals lots of ribbons! Most are all in a box, but I have the high in trial ribbons hung up.

Some people have these made:
Keepsake Ribbon Quilts - Quilts
I'll probably do something like that in a few years when Mikko retires.

Or I've seen people make a smaller ribbon board to hang up.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

martemchik said:


> We've just got a nice framed cork board above his kennel for all his obedience ribbons and titles.


Got a picture? Where you get it or did you make it?


----------



## wildo

Wow! The quilt idea is awesome! I will definitely do that when the day comes that I need to retire Pimg. For now, the first ribbons she earned are in a frame, and the rest are hanging in the hallway on a string next to her titles and certifications:


----------



## martemchik

The corkboard we got at Target for like $20. It's not that big, but I want it to be overflowing and not be able to see some of the ribbons he gets. It would be cool to see the look on people's faces when they see the amount of awards he gets.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I got HUGE shadow boxes, (when you get those 1/2 price coupons from craft stores)
and have alot of my placement ribbons in those. For the flat ones, I buy those big poster sized frames and have them in those


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Be nice if more people would put up photos of how creatively they are displaying them...

A photo of the bins under my bed full of ribbons isn't too helpful though..


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Showthrow.com - Heirloom Ribbon Quilts by Lani B. Ohly has some great quilting ideas




















Endeavor Labradors-Southeast Michigan

Agility ribbon display suggestions and ideas


----------



## GSDBESTK9

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Be nice if more people would put up photos of how creatively they are displaying them...


Exactly!!!!


----------



## kbella999

Here is Rusti's agility ribbons that I put on a cork board that I got at Wal-mart. I really like the quilt idea, I just don't have the talent to make one.


----------

